# Tool Preferences



## HillJonathan (Jul 28, 2011)

I have seen, read, and commented on all of the whats your preferred tool/knife/flashlight of choice but now I'm trying to get an option about a lighter note. I quit wearing a watch because I would always end up breaking the strap or scratching the face pretty quick. I have started missing having a watch since I have quit carrying my phone around as much especially working and loading in. So I guess the big question is what do you wear? How well has it worked for you? What makes you love it or the one thing you wish was different?


----------



## Grog12 (Jul 28, 2011)

I hate with a fiery passion wearing a wrist watch. I'd sooner poke my eyeball out. Generally I either use my phone (put into airplane mode) or nothing at all. When I'm going somewhere fancy I wear one of my many pocket watches.


----------



## chausman (Jul 28, 2011)

I'd probably do the same thing as Grog12, so I wear a very small watch. It's about 3mm thick at most.


----------



## Grog12 (Jul 28, 2011)

chausman said:


> I'd probably do the same thing as Grog12, so I wear a very small watch. It's about 3mm thick at most.


 
I haven't worn a wrist watch in almost 20 years.....so...


----------



## techieman33 (Jul 28, 2011)

I haven't worn one in years either, but when I did I was just buying cheap timex watches since I was going through one or two a year.


----------



## MarshallPope (Jul 29, 2011)

I wear a Ben Sherman watch. I love it because it is very shallow. Only problem is, I was wearing it this week while loading in for an event and after many trips from the air conditioned downstairs to the oven of a catwalk, the face is now obscured by condensation.


----------



## cpf (Jul 29, 2011)

I wear a cheap Casio from wal*mart for most things, it generally lasts about 1-2 years before breaking in some way. Classier occasions call for a nicer watch, so I break out the cheap (but nice looking) bulova I have.

As for watch/no watch: I don't carry a phone or an iPod with me everywhere and yet I always like to know the time, so watch it is (and has been... forever).


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 29, 2011)

cpf said:


> I wear a cheap Casio from wal*mart for most things, it generally lasts about 1-2 years before breaking in some way. ...


I've been doing the same for the last twenty-five or so years. The batteries used to die, now the face gets too scratched up or the band can only be replaced so many times. Must have at least ten of them around the house.
Something like this:

Mens, Womens, Ladies, Digital, Analog, Watches | CASIO America, Inc.

I like the stopwatch and countdown timer features.


----------



## Reynolds (Jul 29, 2011)

I generally wear gloves while working, and most pairs I've had have gone far enough up on my wrist to cover my watch. If you aren't one for gloves, have you considered a carabiner watch?


----------



## TheGuruat12 (Jul 30, 2011)

I wear a Timex Expedition with the nylon and leather strap, because I hate rubber watch bands. Yeah, they break after a year, but they're only $25 and have three different programmable alarms.


----------



## mstaylor (Jul 31, 2011)

I wear a watch that has a timer for when I do soccer. It is six years old. I change bands and batteries and if it breaks it's cheap.


----------



## Blacksheep0317 (Aug 5, 2011)

Spend the extra money, buy a Luminox. I have worn my luminox pretty much everyday for four years, and just finally changed the band for the first time last week. I am a rigger, firefighter, EMT, outdoorsman... In short I abuse pretty much anything that I touch. This thing has stood up to me, has a fancy illumintion system that is awesomely bright, but impossible to see from more than a few feet away, and some of them look quite sexy.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Aug 5, 2011)

I have a Wenger Swiss Army watch I got for a birthday many years ago. I've worn it through high school and now through college. I think it's on its 8th or 9th band and 3rd or 4th battery. It could use a new crystal, but man, that thing has been abused and it just keeps on going. Just a nice big shiny chunk of stainless steel, simple analogue display. It also had the day of the week and day of the month, and glow on the hands.


----------

